# هندسة البيئة ، السلامة الصناعية، الصدأ



## e7em|e7em (24 فبراير 2007)

اخواني المهندسين
ما رايكم لو ننشئ قسم خاص بهندسة البيئة والسلامة الصناعية وقسم خاص بالدراسات المتعلقة بالصدأ (corrosion )
لا سيما وان هذه الاقسام تعتبر في تطور مستمر والدراسات لا تتوقف
وهي تعتبر من اهم قضايا القرن ومشاكله 
اتمنى لو يتقدم بعض المهندسين لكي نستطيع ادراج هذه الاقسام والبدء بالعنايه بها وتطويرها 
ارجو التفاعل والمشاركة لابداء الراي


----------



## رواسن (25 مارس 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد
لدي بعض ملفات البوربوينت والـ pdf حول موضوع التآكل لكن لا أعرف كيف ارفع هذه الملفات في المنتدى الكريم
واتمنى ان تكون لنا رابطة على مستوى الوطن العربي الكبير للمهتمين بالسلامة الصناعية اقترح ان تكون باسم رابطة المهتمين بالسلامة وان يكون لها قسمها في ملتقى المهندسين العرب تكون باسم - مثلا - بوابة السلامة - او - بوابة الامان - .
كل الاحترام والتقدير
رواسن


----------



## يحي الحربي (26 مارس 2007)

*يعتمد على حجم الملف*

الملتقى يوفر امكانية تحميل الملفات باحجام محدودة لبعض الفورمات ولكن لا يوفر الامكانية لتحميل للبوربوين فاذا كان حجم الملف اقل من 11 ميجا يمكنك ضغط الملف ( باستخدام ( Winzip ) ثم تحميله الى الملتقى اما اذا كان اكبر من ذلك فاستخدم البرامج الاخرى واعتقد ان اسهلها برنامج ال4shared اذا اقل من 50 ميجا بعد التسجيل للمجاني
وفورمات الـPDF يمكن تحميلها اذا اقل من 3ميجا بواسطة خاصية رفع الملفات بالملتقى
نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أينعت زهرة الشتاء (3 ديسمبر 2009)

والله ياريت ...وخاصة أن الهندسة البيئية موضوع مطروح كثير ....


----------



## نواف سعد (19 فبراير 2011)

واللة ياريت انا مستعد للمساهمة بانشاء القسم
علما انة اختصاصي هندسة البيئة والتلوث


----------

